# Albino snail?



## jamie11 (Mar 15, 2011)

Today after it rained I discovered this albino snail in my front garden... I've never seen anything like this before.

Is it a rare to even find one of these? Has anyone on this forum ever came across an albino garden snail?


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

jamie11 said:


> Today after it rained I discovered this albino snail in my front garden... I've never seen anything like this before.
> 
> Is it a rare to even find one of these? Has anyone on this forum ever came across an albino garden snail?
> 
> image


Not a clue, sorry

I like its shell looks like a tiger, it is soo pretty! :flrt:

A good find :thumb:


----------



## jamie11 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah haha, he is quite unique.

bump, anyone?


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

I've come accross plenty, but all pure white body with a yellowish shell.


----------

